# IBAN code -not including Sort Code



## Lan (24 Sep 2008)

I got my IBAN code from my bank, BOI where my sort code is 90-13-51 and instead of it being IE12BOFI901351 its IE12BOFI909900
my employer is having trouble paying into this but the bank are adamant this is my IBAN. Has anyone come accross this before. I always thought the IBAN must include the sort code.


----------



## Caveat (24 Sep 2008)

My understanding was that the IBAN takes the format of Country ID followed by sort code, sometimes followed by another few digits for Bank ID.


----------



## jimrohnfan (24 Sep 2008)

As far as I know the IBAN is the country code followed by bank code then sort code and your bank a/c number.

Check one of your statements it will be on that.


----------



## 99charlie (24 Sep 2008)

Hi Lan, 
901351 is the NSC for University Branch, Montrose. 
909900 is the NSC assigned to the UCD Graduate Unit. 

Given that you've probably graduated (employer etc.), it sounds like the 909900 portion of the IBAN is correct.


----------



## zag (24 Sep 2008)

I have accounts in the same branch as you and have had similar problems.  My employer was able to pay salary no problem, but had difficulties paying expenses which came from a different system.

I had a bit of a heated discussion with Finance when I pointed out that I would rather believe Bank of Ireland than them.  After all BOIs business revolves around getting the correct money into the correct account using IBANs and account codes.

It all came down to a poorly written application on our end which said country id plus bank identifier plus sort code plus account number plus check equals IBAN when this is not necessarily the case.  It is the case 90%+ of the time, but the standards do not dictate that this must be so . . . I checked.

So, the key thing is that your IBAN could be IEBOFILIKETOEATBANANAS and the money would get through to you as long as BOI have an internal mapping from that IBAN to your account.

Also . . . your IBAN as advised to you by BOI (and on your statement) is correct, so don't waste more time trying to get them to confirm it, waste the time telling your employers their payment system needs to be fixed.

z


----------



## TarfHead (24 Sep 2008)

Lan said:


> my employer is having trouble paying into this


 
How so ?

Is the bank rejecting the IBAN value, or is this something internal to your employer's payroll system ?


----------



## zag (24 Sep 2008)

If it's like my employers system (PeopleSoft) then they make you enter your account number and your sort code and then they magic up your IBAN from this.  Then they compare it against the IBAN you entered and say *you* are wrong because it doesn't match the one they invented for you.

z


----------



## TarfHead (24 Sep 2008)

OP believed that Branch NSC is 901351, whereas 909900 was included in IBAN. Both are correct (trust me ). If the employer had 901351 + XXXXXXXX as the account into which to pay the salary, they could be using that value of Branch NSC to generate an IBAN value, different to the one supplied by the bank. IBAN generation is 'open source' i.e. not hard to find using Google (hint .. MOD-97).

If the above is along the lines of the actual problem, then employer should use (_as has already been said_) the value supplied by the OP.


----------



## Lan (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks everyone glad to know I'm not the only one to have had this problem. 
Its for my expenses, Salary gets paid ok (thank god)! 
I believe its a glitch in our payment system and they working now on getting around it! It worked for them before but they're having awful problems this time! It would be the month that I paid for lunch for 20 people


----------

